# s256 build



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

Yay!! I'm finally doing it. I got the motor out today. I've got a pagparts bottom mount kit on the way with an s256, Arnolds intercooler plumbing and a precision core. I've got scat rods and calico coated bearings, big port intake manifold with a 70mm throttle body, a transition spacer and some other stuff i forgot. I'll keep this updated.


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

ooooh nice opcorn: hey if i may be so bold was the front end heavy when you removed it and how much you think it weighs?


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup: dope! I was going to do a BW S258 before going with my PTE- I can't wait to see/hear how it works out on your car.

If you're not doing any headwork I strongly recommend to do exhaust valves at a minimum, it's $250 and cheap insurance. I just sent one through a piston a few weeks ago, stock exhaust valves are hollow.


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

I actually blew the timing belt last September and had the whole valve train replaced with super tech everything. I had an aeb head that I was going to swap everything over to, but I sold it due to financial difficulties. Now things are looking better tho. :thumbup:


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

I am curious how the bottom mount works with the haldex, can you throw up some pictures? 

I just got me FFE manifolded S362 running for the first time on Sunday. 

Good luck and glad to see more BEP turbos!


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

i dont have any pictures of the turbo set up yet. installed or not. i dont have it yet, Arnold is still building it. :laugh:


----------



## Panerai (Oct 22, 2010)

Nice, i got a S259 in my passat, Youre going to be pulling strong.


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

i honestly couldn't decide on what to go with. i definitely wanted to go BW but i couldnt decide on 256, 58, or 59. i went with 56 thinking the spool would be better.


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

i got more stuff in and i've made some more progress, so i have more pictures. spec stage 3+ clutch with single mass flywheel. arnold said my turbo kit will be done this coming week. his work is legit. i am very happy that i went with a pag parts kit. 


 
 
 
 

here's what my head looks like... it only has 20,000 miles on it. 

 

and here's my block with 125,000 miles


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

something else i found that i have to fix... 1 of my rear koni springs rusted through and snapped :facepalm: they have a combined total of 30,000 miles, maybe. i called koni usa today and they said the rear springs are 75 a piece.


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

i just ordered the manual timing belt tensioner and billet roller along with new piston rings from IE, a blue gates timing belt from discount fleet supply and all the gaskets a 1.8t can dream of from ecs. doing big turbo right is expensive.


----------



## DUBBED-OUT (Mar 21, 2008)

You're gonna love that turbo. I'm running the same s256 on PAG hardware 870cc w/Maestro 7 tuning








Keep up the good work:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

nice:thumbup: is there a reason you opted for the 870 file instead of the 630?


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

The 630cc injectors don't have enough headroom to make good power with a turbo in this size range.

That's what I've been told by my tuner at least.


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

i thought 630's were good for over 400hp?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

MKllllvr28 said:


> i thought 630's were good for about 500hp?


Corrected, and yes they are. I made ~530chp with 630's at 3 bar.


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

awesome:thumbup: thanks for the input. this is the dv i am going to be running. its from a stock evo. madmaxx style. i picked it up for 80 bucks locally. according to max it will be good for up to 45psi with the crush mod.


----------



## DUBBED-OUT (Mar 21, 2008)

MKllllvr28 said:


> nice:thumbup: is there a reason you opted for the 870 file instead of the 630?






DougLoBue said:


> The 630cc injectors don't have enough headroom to make good power with a turbo in this size range.
> 
> That's what I've been told by my tuner at least.


It won't be hard to max out those 630cc injectors with this turbo. Leaving your motor thirsty for fuel when under pressure. (With that being said it's better safe then Sorry)
Call Arnold for more details this situation...


----------



## Panerai (Oct 22, 2010)

DUBBED-OUT said:


> It won't be hard to max out those 630cc injectors with this turbo. Leaving your motor thirsty for fuel when under pressure. (With that being said it's better safe then Sorry)
> Call Arnold for more details this situation...


True story, 630's are good enough, unless you want to go big power.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqZGLCvxDDw

This is my passat wagon with a S259, 630cc's and a few others


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

who tuned your passat? My a4 wagon needs a tune. buttoning up the motor soon to put back in.


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

More stuff is in. I still have a few odds and ends that I need to get. Issam is hooking me up with all the things I'm missing. He's already got me the 70mm throttle body with custom adapter plate, scat rods and coated bearings and a bunch of other things i can't remember right now. He has been extremely helpful and has gone out of his way to help me. :thumbup: To Issam at INA


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

I thought I had pictures of the rods and bearings but I can't find them... I dropped them off at the machine shop with the block so no pictures i guess.


----------



## DUBBED-OUT (Mar 21, 2008)

I think I must of stated this about 10x before

PPT down pipe is truly a work of art

I :heart: Pag Parts


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

Subscribed :thumbup:


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

its like crack i cant get enuf opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

MKllllvr28 said:


> awesome:thumbup: thanks for the input. this is the dv i am going to be running. its from a stock evo. madmaxx style. i picked it up for 80 bucks locally. according to max it will be good for up to 45psi with the crush mod.



Nice build :thumbup:

The valve will hold about 30 psi with the crush mod only. If you want it to hold really high boost without the diaphragm cracking open, you need to plug the internal pressure reference port and drill an external vent( The 1st page of the Madmax valve thread has all the steps). This extra step will prevent boost from the top chamber to act against the bottom of the diaphragm forcing it to open prematurely. PM me if you need any help in the process and good luck with you build:beer:.


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks Maxx. I live about 2 minutes from the Meadowlands, so maybe I'll see you when your out this way auto-x'ing. I'd like to get to know some of the local TT guys. So if anybody is in my neighborhood let me know. :thumbup:


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

MKllllvr28 said:


> Thanks Maxx. I live about 2 minutes from the Meadowlands, so maybe I'll see you when your out this way auto-x'ing. I'd like to get to know some of the local TT guys. So if anybody is in my neighborhood let me know. :thumbup:



Definitely, I'm always at the meadowlands(not always in the TT). Do you autocross?


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

I did a few times in NC. They had a few events on base. I ran SSM because of all the stuff that was done to my car. Miata's are some tough competition. And all the guys that drove them were twice my age with 4 times the experience. I had a good time though.


----------



## joebig585 (May 27, 2008)

Nice build


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

Got the motor back. Bolted some stuff up today. Also installed an afr gauge and tinkered with some other stuff. I'm trying to decide on what color to powder coat my valve cover and intake manifold. Here are some pic's.


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

I got some more stuff in today compliments of Issam @ INA. I'm going to start bolting everything back on this week. I also High temp painted a bunch of stuff. On to the pics...


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

I also did the wide band conversion using jwalker's harness and installed a wide band gauge. i'll get some pics of that later.


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
MOAR.


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

threw on a few more coats of paint today and bolted on the flywheel, accessory bracket, alternator, oil filter flange and sandwich plate...blah blah blah.... pictures 

wideband yay...


r8 steering wheel with boost on left and wideband on right 


brown coolant reservoir is now black 


all the crap bolted up


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

so i had to scrap the spec clutch because the pressure plate was bad. which i'm actually pretty happy about. issam is hooking me up with a south bend unit. i've also got braided fuel lines on the way and another valve cover. i now have 3... i put oem crank and power steering pulleys back on and removed the a/c with a shorter belt. i also made a fuel pump harness and wired it up. i have a bunch of parts for sale if anyone is interested. just search for my threads and send me an offer. i'll have more pictures and updates next week. and hopefully have the motor in by the end of next week.


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

i can help u with the wiring of that dual stage air bag if u like 

keep it up and here's some pictures of my cockpit[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD][URL="https://pica...AAAAAACOw/a7wzgNdm3zE/s144/DSC00673.JPG[/IMG][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: right"]From Inbox[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
[/URL]

[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD][URL="https://pica...AAAAAACOk/atCxdXjSUNU/s144/DSC00670.JPG[/IMG][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: right"]From Inbox[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
[/URL]

[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD][URL="https://pica...AAAAAACOs/aZN8ZShjIRk/s144/DSC00672.JPG[/IMG][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: right"]From Inbox[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
[/URL]

[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD][URL="https://pica...AAAAAACSs/bSY5Q2t-6KE/s144/DSC00680.JPG[/IMG][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: right"]From Inbox[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
[/URL]

keep up the good work


----------



## sweetinsanityTT (Apr 28, 2008)

Very nice work. I'm doing the exact same thing to my car right now, except its a topmount GT3071 from CTS. This motivates me to do a build thread....but I just gotta not be so lazy. Oh, that I like that cnc'd piece on the oil filter housing. Where did you say you got that?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

ModsTTand said:


> i can help u with the wiring of that dual stage air bag if u like


How please?  I had always heard this wasn't possible, I would love to throw in a flat-bottom when the car comes apart...


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

pretty easy splice&match wire1&wire2 from dual stage to single stage.

tbh, i was really scared to fiddle with those wires cos its not cost-wise to ignite those airbags 

after google'ing i found out its pretty easy job no fuss at all, i even got the horn working again 

now i want to figure out how to take out those Multifunction keys and install the nonMF cos it's no use on our cars (CANBUS differences) i need the part number thats all.

i might port DIY MK2 FBSW into MK1 conversion shortly.

one thing to be clear about : there's no a sureness air bag would work in case of emergency 
"god forbid"

still its much nicer not to see that AIRBAG inst.Clust. warning 

get that murdered look soon 

to OP. get that engine running , Dude! i am eager to see the results

good luck


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

ModsTTand said:


> pretty easy splice&match wire1&wire2 from dual stage to single stage.tbh, i was really scared to fiddle with those wires cos its not cost-wise to ignite those airbags
> after google'ing i found out its pretty easy job no fuss at all, i even got the horn working again
> now i want to figure out how to take out those Multifunction keys and install the nonMF cos it's no use on our cars (CANBUS differences) i need the part number thats all.
> i might port DIY MK2 FBSW into MK1 conversion shortly.
> ...


Dude, PLEASE do a write up/DIY on the airbag retro fit! I know there are a bunch of people that are only being held back from buying a new wheel because of that damn airbag BS.opcorn:


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

thanks modstt :thumbup: i'll hit you up when i get to that point. i'm also secretly working on some body stuff and some other interior bits i'm not ready to reveal yet. :sly:


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> Dude, PLEASE do a write up/DIY on the airbag retro fit! I know there are a bunch of people that are only being held back from buying a new wheel because of that damn airbag BS.opcorn:





MKllllvr28 said:


> thanks modstt :thumbup: i'll hit you up when i get to that point. i'm also secretly working on some body stuff and some other interior bits i'm not ready to reveal yet. :sly:


@warranty225cpe , ay ay captain :laugh: sure that steering would add couple of ponies to ur interior  i need to check out the pictures and prepare the write up , i'm not promising something fancy but it'll be simple enough to know where and what to do.

@MKllllvr28 , :thumbup: it's not an easy job to get into those bits up to ur standards ! but eventually u'll stand out of the crowd when u finish ....ask warranty he's on the same page regarding individuality standards  hows the de-uglyfication come up?


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

clutch is here... thanks again Issam 

just waiting on a valve cover and some fittings to put the motor back in.


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

if anybody wants to chime in on this i'd appreciate it. i'm unsure of where to mount my oil cooler. i'm thinking here 

i don't know if i want to mount it directly in front of the fmic... it's too wide to fit where the original side mount was. *never mind not if i mount it sideways lol. i'm a little off my game today. *

here's a pic of the clutch installed.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Whats the clutch rated at? Also why not mount the oil cooler where a SMIC was? I would guess there would be better airflow over it if its not stacked up against the radiator.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Also where did you get your oil cooler adapter for the oil filter?


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

i was thinking the same thing in the old side mount position i just have to figure out the bracket setup. i got the oil cooler as a whole kit from Isaam @INA as well as the clutch. the clutch is a south bend stage 2 endurance rated at 450 ft-lbs


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

ModsTTand said:


> @warranty225cpe , ay ay captain :laugh: sure that steering would add couple of ponies to ur interior  ....ask warranty he's on the same page regarding individuality standards  hows the de-uglyfication come up?


lol, the rear is staying stock. And YES, A nice RS4 or R8 wheel would be TITS!


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

engine is back in! i'm tired. more updates tomorrow.


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

lots of wires tucked away and harness' re-wrapped. everything is pretty much done. except for a bunch of stuff haha... waiting on 2 fittings and the valve cover i'm going to use. 











this is how she sleeps


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

everything is in. car wont start. the starter is good but it wont engage the flywheel. FML:banghead:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Ruh roh. Issam didn't send you a 228mm FW, did he?


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

sure didn't... i bought a spec flywheel and clutch off my friend. he said it was off his tt 225. when it got here the clutch and flywheel were good but the pp was not. so i used the flywheel with a new southbend clutch i got from issam. i'm thinking my friend is longer my friend.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

That sucks man... Well I think the sizes are 228 vs 240mm so you should pop the starter off and see what the deal is?

Was the Spec number something like SV81s?


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

starter is out i painted the teeth on the starter and put it back in to see if it was making any contact. it's only touching on the very edge of the teeth. i'll post a picture here in a second.


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

here's what it looks like finished





here are pictures of the starter. the shiny parts on the very outside of the teeth is what's touching.


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

DougLoBue said:


> That sucks man... Well I think the sizes are 228 vs 240mm so you should pop the starter off and see what the deal is?
> 
> Was the Spec number something like SV81s?


to answer your question doug i have no idea on the part number. i'm an idiot for not checking.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Pull the end of the starter out and grease the shaft, it may be sticking.


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

i took it to the local alternator/starter rebuilder's they said it works perfectly. just in case i took it to napa and they told me the same thing.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Well I think you have the right sized flywheel because it's obviously touching. Looks as though maybe the starter wasn't bolted all the way in or the bellhousing isn't flush to the motor?

If it was the 228mm flywheel it wouldn't be touching at all. Also is this your stock starter that came off before the build and worked? I ask because someone on QW just had a hell of a time finding the right Bosch starter and if you're replacing yours you might have the same issue.


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

bell housing is flush and the starter is the original. i sent issam pictures he says it looks like an 02j flywheel.


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

would anybody happen to know the differences between all the 02m clutches? i read somewhere that the vr 02m are different than the 1.8t 02m. are the fwd 02m different than the awd 02m? i'm at a loss here. if the flywheel was a 228mm it would make no contact with the starter correct? is the starter different for the fwd than for the awd? if so could i use a fwd starter on my awd? 

basically before i tear this bitch down again i want to make sure it's the only way.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

The starter is different between the cars I know.

A VR 02M flywheel uses 10 bolts to hold it to the motor while our 4cyn's use 6- so that wouldn't even fit. FWD 02M clutch/flywheel is the same as AWD.

I'd suspect if the diamter was half an inch off the starter wouldn't even touch the flywheel but I don't have any experience with this. 240-228=12mm or about half an inch diameter- that would move the starter gear 1/4" away which seems like a lot.


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

i just got off the phone with spec they difference in flywheels is 5 teeth ring gear on the 240mm is 138 teeth vs 132 teeth on the 228mm. i need another flywheel storx if your out there **** you.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

MKllllvr28 said:


> i just got off the phone with spec they difference in flywheels is 5 teeth ring gear on the 240mm is 138 teeth vs 132 teeth on the 228mm. i need another flywheel storx if your out there **** you.


This is odd since he owns a AWD car. Wonder where he get a 228mm setup and he knows better. Better question is why are you not only buying Spec stuff, but USED Spec stuff?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

^THIS

Sucks to hear man, its a fail about the flywheel :facepalm: Here's to getting it going soon though :beer:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

cincyTT said:


> Better question is why are you not only buying Spec stuff, but USED Spec stuff?


I think there's nothing wrong with the Spec billet 13 lbs. 02M flywheel- I have one and it held up to a lot of abuse. My red series pressure plate and clutch from Clutchnet both look DESTROYED after 5k though...


----------



## sweetinsanityTT (Apr 28, 2008)

Dang man...srry to hear that...this makes me worry about mine now... I have had the clutch for over a year and just put it in the car...I hope its the right size but on a brighter note build looks great and I like the blue color of the manifold, best of luck and hope you get it back in soon.


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

^^^ thanks! SO who wants to come over and help me pull my trans? I've got all the bolts out except for 2. i'm not worried about not getting it out. i'm worried about dropping it.  

I can afford to pay you in beer and good humor :laugh:


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

I would take a trip across the bridge but I'm in a delivery room( have been all day) watching the wife sleep on epidural and anxiously waiting for my son to be born. Next time you could use a hand, I could use the beer!


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

hey congrats on the baby boy!!! :thumbup: And thank you very much for the offer :beer::beer:


----------



## wrparrish (Nov 13, 2008)

Put a floor jack under the transmission and lower it in a controlled manner.

Besides, if your transmission falls 2 feet onto concrete, its not just going to explode into little pieces.
If your really worried, put down an old pizza box with a towel on top, and literally just let the thing fall right off onto it without the jack.

It will be fine. You will want 2 people to get it back in, but for removing it, its just not necessary.
:beer:


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

thanks for the advice :laugh:


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

IT LIVES!!!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

MKllllvr28 said:


> IT LIVES!!!


:thumbup:


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

nice, i wanna see this in person


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

Come and get that piece of plastic you need lol. Then you can see it. :thumbup:


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

how much room was there between the turbo and the transfer case?


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

Plenty of room if you want to remove the turbo or the transfer case from the trans. The only tight fit was the downpipe. It doesn't rattle or touch anything, it's just a really tight fit. :thumbup:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

So it runs? Hows the tune??

You gonna be down at WF this year?


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

Well it runs, but I haven't moved it yet. Still needs little things. Idk about the tune. Not sure if it's still adapting or what. It idles great, air fuel is about 14.5 at idle. But when I tap the gas is jumps all over the place and air fuel gauge says between 16-17. Vacuum is perfect, oil pressure is solid. 

As far as Waterfest, I think I work that night. I'm going to try and show up in the day time and just drive back later for work.


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

I did this recently.


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

Took her out on her maiden voyage today. I went to a local exhaust shop and had them install 1 vibrant 12" resonator, 1 magnaflow 24" resonator, and 1 dual chamber magnaflow with a turn down. It's still too loud for my taste, but it is a 3 inch straight through I guess.


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

Here are pics of the bumper's back on. Arnolds front mount fits like a glove. I also installed 55watt hid ballast and bulbs from ddm, for the low beams, and a 35 watt hid kit for the fogs. 
I also shaved the rear outlets on the caractre rear valance. Still needs paint, but oh well.


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

:thumbup: coming to WF?


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

I want to say yes. But I can't just yet. I've gotta talk to the boss.


----------



## V8panzer (Jul 14, 2011)

if you got to WF you need to send me pics


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

MKllllvr28 said:


> I want to say yes. But I can't just yet. I've gotta talk to the boss.


 Yes! 
I am there


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

I'll be there! In the jetta!:facepalm::thumbdown:


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

Soooooooooooo.... I took the tt out yesterday everything was fine. And then I took it out today. All was well until I shifted from 3rd to 4th and the clutch pedal went dead. I was on the parkway.  175 dollars later I was home. I figured out what happened while waiting for the tow truck. The hydraulic line popped off. It's fixed now. Weird. :screwy:


----------



## gunmetalgreen (Apr 12, 2007)

*Fantastic*

What a great build thread :thumbup:
More pictures and video's would be great! I know I don't own a TT but this shows quality work and parts :beer:


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks man I will post up some more pics when a couple more bits arrive. Videos when I get to the dyno. :thumbup:


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

New fuel rail with a rmr fpr adapter and some twist-lok fittings. 830 file and injectors should be in this time tomorrow. I also managed to concoct this spectacular "edelbrock" catch can lol. :laugh:

Oh and somebody buy my bride seats... I'm moving back to North Carolina and I can't handle a 12 hour ride in them again. :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Wanna do that inlet over again. I do it a bit differently and cleaner now... more like my FSI inlet...


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

Cars getting parted out guys. Let me know what you need. I'll post a classified add tonight.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

What happened man!?


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

Flywheel bolts backed out. The flywheel needs to be machined on the back side and it could use a new crank because the snout is scored up. I'm not gonna bother. I'm just gonna take the money and build something else.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear that man- yea I understand where you're at. Are you keeping the TT and putting a different motor in it or is that going too?

Did you follow torque specs or use locktite? This reminds me I don't think my friend locktite'd mine but I know we went to spec.


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

Full part out. Me and the wife are pretty upset but it is what it is. New project and new adventures I guess.


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

Working backwards.....


----------



## ManOfManyGTs (Dec 11, 2007)

MKllllvr28 said:


> Working backwards.....


:thumbdown:


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

Going to get somebody else's problem... I mean another car this weekend. I'll post up a picture if it works out.


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

Sorry to see this man. 

Question for you though. I'm very curious to know how the Roadster "Wall" mounts into the car. Can you take some closeup's of that. Have always thought it would make an awesome rear seat delete in a coupe with the hoops and all.


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

I'll see what I can do. :thumbup:


----------



## TeckniX (Jan 4, 2012)

let's see the new wheels since you're parting out this whole thing...


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

Here it comes....:laugh: I call this one the work truck.



But wait, it gets worse...

Red "racing harness" lol


Pink steering wheel ( the guy swore it used to be red)



Head lights have been pissed on



The good part is it came with a pss9's, autotech sways ( front and rear), Neuspeed tie bar's (front and back) Prothane everything all around, and all the basic vr bolt-ons. 

I'm also traveling to NJ tomorrow to get another vr. Here's a teaser....

This one has twice as many good parts...


----------



## gunmetalgreen (Apr 12, 2007)

My sadness is at a level 12 out of 10. 
Good luck on whatever you build next man :thumbup:


----------

